# HUD investigates BLMCO......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Lots of reading here.... https://www.hudoig.gov/sites/default/files/documents/2017-FW-1011.pdf


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting. Did not take into acct contractor not being paid or not paid a fair amount for work.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Didn't get a chance to do more than skim...but wow, that's a bad report card!

My favorite line was this;

In general, BLM frequently wrote that a questioned property’s
condition was not its responsibility, likely occurred since its last routine
inspection, or that the next routine inspection would have identified and resolved
the conditions.

Do you just get this picture of a little kid uselessly arguing when every knows he's guilty?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Interesting. Did not take into acct contractor not being paid or not paid a fair amount for work.



True, and it's also what you get for a $4 inspection.


----------



## ClearBoard (May 10, 2017)

Wannabe said:


> Interesting. Did not take into acct contractor not being paid or not paid a fair amount for work.


I agree. We were just contacted by Purdy Enterprises which was just awarded the HUD contract in our area. They sent the paperwork but after reviewing the pricing matrix there was no way we could onboard and actually profit! How does anyone make money on that HUD contract??? Is it actually profitable? $365 for initial services? Seriously!?? $37 for a grass cut and inspection? I had to laugh at those prices. I guess the old "you make it u in volume" could come into play but not in our region because we are rural. PK Management had the contract before them and I remember they couldn't keep contractors because they pay sucked.


----------



## RPR (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks For that. I'll open it now and read it.


----------



## RG22 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting I got some laughs tonight!


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this! Interesting read for sure. Quality will continue to suffer with HUD choosing lipta.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Covered this as soon as we found out


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Pus Purdey, BLM, & INNOTION are bed together


----------

